# Crayfish



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have an orange crayfish and I fed him an algae wafer yesterday and he really enjoyed it but I didn't know it was gonna be messy so what else can I feed him that won't be as bad?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I have heard that they tear up live plants, so be careful with that. From what I read, very many people take out their crayfish to feed it. People feed them everything, from fish food to dry cat food. They are omnivorous, so they will eat anything. In the wild, the scavenge dead fish and I assume supplement with plants.


----------

